# Solved: GPL Ghostscript uninstall?



## acdevera (Jun 22, 2005)

HI,

When I downloaded and installed "cutepdf writer", It was required to install a "ghostscript or converter". Fine, should I decide to uninstall cutepdf (which has an uninstall button) How can I unistall or delete from my computer the "ghostscript" (which has a folder in the program files) which does not have uninstall options?

Thank you.

Tony


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have CutePDF installed, and I don't have a GHOSTSCRIPT folder, or anything with the word GHOST searching the entire Program Files folder. I always thought GhostScript went when you uninstalled CutePDF.


----------



## acdevera (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi,

I had the folder named "GPLGS" when it was installed by default. The cutepdf writer I had was the free version.

Thanks.

Tony


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Funny thing, I do to!  I searched on "ghost", and nothing in there actually says "ghost" in the title.  

There's a single registry key for GhostScript, you can just delete it, and then delete the folder and it's contents. I love the low overhead stuff that is open source. 

Here's the keys I find with CutePDF installed.


----------



## acdevera (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi, 
I'm newbie at this. will it be safe?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Truthfully, I think you can just delete the folder, I doubt the registry entries will hurt you at all.

Personally, I found CutePDF really handy, what didn't you like about it?


----------



## acdevera (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi,
I do find it handy, I just wanted to know more about the "ghostscript" thing which was installed. I have not uninstalled the program.
thanks for your time.
Tony


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No problem.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.*


----------

